# Pickled Serrano relish



## cooker613 (Feb 11, 2019)

Picked the last of the Serrano chilies from the garden. Thought some sweet and sour pickled would hit the spot. Turned out pretty hot, was surprised, but pleased. 

Last pile of pepper from the garden







Chopped with some carrots and garlic






Jarred and brined






All we need is a little time. 






Brine is 3/4 C. water, 3/4 C white vinegar, 3-4 T sugar. Heat in pan, drop in veggies, bring to boil, turn off. Pour into sterilized jar, thee days to two weeks in fridge and you’re good to go.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 11, 2019)

Yummy!
*LIKE!*

Though I was expecting minced for relish.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 11, 2019)

Looks fantastic!  Great colors...


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 11, 2019)

Looks Great!
Do you add anything to hold the color? (Like Lemon Juice or something like that?)


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 11, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Yummy!
> 
> Though I was expecting minced for relish.



When you get your jar, Chile, you can make relish out of it.


----------



## cooker613 (Feb 11, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Yummy!
> 
> Though I was expecting minced for relish.


I was going to mince them, but after slicing but before walking my knife across a few times, I found I just liked the way it looked.


----------



## cooker613 (Feb 11, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Looks Great!
> Do you add anything to hold the color? (Like Lemon Juice or something like that?)


Only used vinegar. We’ll see how it holds.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 11, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> When you get your jar, Chile, you can make relish out of it.


I bought a jar of Amish Sweet Pepper Relish last week.
I was pleasantly surprised at the level of spicy heat  and not too sweet.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 12, 2019)

Christmas in a jar right there. Nice.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2019)

Looks darn good!
Al


----------



## ironhorse07 (Feb 12, 2019)

Looks good.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 12, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I bought a jar of Amish Sweet Pepper Relish last week.
> I was pleasantly surprised at the level of spicy heat  and not too sweet.



What a minute....
You, surprised at a level of spicy heat?
Is that possible?
You are the guy that makes snacks out of Carolina Reepers, and Ghost Chilies.


----------



## cooker613 (Feb 12, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> What a minute....
> You, surprised at a level of spicy heat?
> Is that possible?
> You are the guy that makes snacks out of Carolina Reepers, and Ghost Chilies.



Hummm, not me. I’m a wimp. I draw the line at my favorite Chile, the habanero. But actually what surprised me was the level of heat. Not too much, but more than usual from seranis. :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 12, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> What a minute....
> You, surprised at a level of spicy heat?
> Is that possible?
> You are the guy that makes snacks out of Carolina Reepers, and Ghost Chilies.


When you're used to very little if anything resembling spiciness from such, then yeah finding some measurable amount is surprising.
It was pretty mild but there it was.


----------



## cooker613 (Feb 12, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> When you're used to very little if anything resembling spiciness from such, then yeah finding some measurable amount is surprising.
> It was pretty mild but there it was.



Context is everything.


----------

